# For Sale: BMW E30 Frankenstein M3: Dinan stroker V10 conversion



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

At pretty much any given time, there are some serious BMWs that can be purchased on eBay. We've highlighted some of the more tame examples in the past, but now, one of my personal favorites is up for grabs. It's a Frankenstein E30 M30 powered by a 5.7 liter V10. I think it's time to get one of those 'Go Fund Me' deals going on, because many dollars are going to be needed

Some may remember this beast of an M3 from Bimmerfest East 2011.



This silver 1989 BMW M3 came rolling in looking factory fresh, well, except for the hole in the hood. The car was completely reworked from the ground up to make a happy home for a Dinan 5.7L V10 stroker engine conversion. Seeing the car in person and now looking at the build pics, it's got to be one of the best Frankenstein jobs I've ever seen. It was obvious that the owner wasn't afraid to spend the money to make it perfect. I'm sure the payback comes when you step on the gas. The naturally aspirated V10 offers somewhere around 628 horses and 480 torques, which make their way through six gears and to the rear wheels. That's just a slight improvement over the stock numbers and a good bit for 3,000 pound car.

Fine craftsmanship and engineering don't come cheap though, not even second hand. The Frankenstein E30 M3 is going for $224,500. That's not bad for a 1989 that's covered only 30,000 miles. Have a look at the eBay link below for more details and eye candy.









If $200k is a little over your E30 M3 budget, here are a couple more eBay offerings to consider.

*1988 BMW M3-*
Super clean! No expense spared, street-legal racecar build, with less than 1000 miles on a Pete McHenry 2.5L. Seems like a steal at $89,500.



*1989 BMW M3-*
Looks clean and has just over 133k on the clock. TMS 2.5L conversion. Interior also looks like it shows well. $42k gets this one.


----------

